# Halloween costumes



## gottaBgolden

*AAAAH!! I love the last one!*


----------



## Noey

love the double yawn. So cute. My guys were rolling around trying to remove at that age. Great pics.


----------



## Phoebe

Adorable pictures! They are both so cute...the Snow White costume is precious!


----------



## lovemeagolden

I love the one of snow white laying in the grass with a look like "are you seriously going to take my picture?". So cute!


----------



## Ambesi

Tell them to give me back my heart!!!! OH MY GOD!!! Those two are the cutest. I love the one where they are yawning together. I also love that last one.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

OMMMMG!  I love the snow white one! Too adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Those are great. I'm sure those two cuties will get tons of treats come Halloween.


----------



## mm03gn

OMG those are SOOOOO cute!!!! I love that last picture especially 

They are going to be a hit with the kids on Halloween!


----------



## esSJay

OMG HOW CUTE!!!! LOVE the pics, Snow White is ADORABLE!! They better not be coming to my house on Halloween, or I will be giving them the entire box of treats!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Sooooooo cute, where did you find the Snow White costume ? They are gonna get ALL the treats ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoover's Momma

They are adorable!!! I can't believe they kept the costumes on!


----------



## FinnTastic

Sooooooo cute!!


----------



## Kory P

They are both pretty darn cute!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Absolutley precious! Especially Snow White!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

They are so cute. I love the last photo. If they came trick or treating at my place I have to steal those too cuties!


----------



## New Golden Mom

They're adorable...I love the last picture too!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh my they are so adorable!!!! I love the Snow White costume. Minnie had one when she was a puppy but would not keep it on.


----------

